# Finnjet.



## Lillywhite (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone have photos of Finnjet in Alang, India?


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

hi there have a look on finnjetweb. Go to the forum you might find a link there. the last photos i saw were of her bow cut off haven't seen any since.
http://www.finnjetweb.com/
john


----------



## Lillywhite (Jul 20, 2008)

yea I have seen them pictures. is there any following pics?


----------



## cos918 (Aug 16, 2008)

try this link.
john

http://www.hs.fi/kotimaa/artikkeli/Finnjetistä+purettu+jo+neljäsosa/1135242442648


----------



## Lillywhite (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, there is alot of her gone!
Cheers John.


----------

